# Estimating Software



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone use software that they can quickly type a few things in to give a potential customer a quote on the spot, say over the telephone for example?

Im looking for some good (free would definatly be an advantage for now) software that I can put variables in (Say cost of vinyl per metre, cost of tee shirt etc) and come up with a semi accurate quote. This would be very useful for me as I am just starting up, sure I know how much my vinyl costs and how much my tee costs, however Id like to have more control and be able to set things in the software like how much profit I want to make etc.

Should I be looking at something like SMARTQUOTES? Does anyone use this software?

Many thanks


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I've built something using Excel that does basic quote organization. I still have to view my pricing matrix for one of the calculations but it automatically fills in the other costs and shoots both the price I should charge my customer as well as a almost 95% accurate estimate of the profit for the whole project.

I am currently in the process of trying to make a spreadsheet that will do exactly what you want to. It's something that would make my job just a little bit easier.

Can these tools be found elsewhere? Yes. Can I afford them? Yes. But I get some sense of achievement knowing that I've done it myself, I also know exactly how it works if I ever need to change it. Smartquotes does look like a great tool. It may be worth your time checking out their demo.


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah, xcel what an excellant idea. Might give that a go myself also, didnt even think of that for some reason


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roger at heatpressvinyl.com has an estimator that is excellent...


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL I think that URL should be www.heatpressvinyl.com

The thing with Excel is that you need to keep it very organized to get your calculations correct. Also I find that once you have your calculator complete, lock the cells that you don't want to be edited. The only thing I can change on my worksheet are the actual input cells.


----------

